# Best supplements for adding muscle, but not much weight



## loggyacreslivestock

I am looking to get some supplements fot my 4H wethers to help add muscle mass, but not too much weight. They each weigh between 60-73 pounds and our fair is in 10 weeks. We have three jackpots in the meantime to go to for practice, lol. I shaved them this weekend and think they really need more butt.

Please give me your thougths on the best way to do this. We are working on showmanship now and will work up to exercise in another few weeks as per some advice I have seen on here about not working off their mass.

I can post pics tonight if needed.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Champion Drive worked the best for putting muscle on our goats. It seemed to keep the fat off too. I've just got 1 doe on it now though, and she is fat... so my theory of it keeping fat off might not be true!  We had several does and bucklings on it last year and none of them seemed to get very fat, but were very well muscled.


----------



## nancy d

Who mills Champion Drive? Can we see a tag?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Honor Show Chow is the brand. http://purinamills.com/purinamills/...nts/High-Octane-Champion-Drive-sell-sheet.pdf

There is also Fitter 35 from HSC. It might be a better option: http://www.honorshowchow.com.php53-...uct_pdfs/High Octane Fitter 35 sell sheet.pdf


----------



## Jessica84

No wonder they did well that's a lot of protein......I think the most I have ever found is 18%


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d

What is meant by "animal protein products"? I hope it's not an animal by product.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nancy d said:


> What is meant by "animal protein products"? I hope it's not an animal by product.


I was just going to ask that.. :/


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

So I can find both nearby. I have been using sure champ by vitaferm, but now need to switch. I think the fitter 35 might be my best option. 

If you had to pick for show wethers and one show doe, what would you pick?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

bump


----------



## ksalvagno

Hopefully a Boer goat person will be on soon to tell you.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

loggyacreslivestock said:


> So I can find both nearby. I have been using sure champ by vitaferm, but now need to switch. I think the fitter 35 might be my best option.
> 
> If you had to pick for show wethers and one show doe, what would you pick?


Sorry, I forgot to check back on this thread. 

I agree, Fitter 35 is probably your best option. I think Champion Drive is better for show does but Fitter 35 would be great for your wethers.


----------



## mayia97420

animal byproducts or animal byproducts meal are the parts of the animal that people can not eat- Some companies tell you its chicken, beef etc. others don't because it can contain the following:
roadkill animals, any dead animal regardless of cause, dogs and cats "euthanized" at animal shelters, and there is not any handling control- it may be spoiling before they process it.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Actually it says animal protein products. It also says "no meat and bone meal or unapproved animal protein sources". Not sure what is left after that...

I am going to use the champion drive for the next 2 weeks, then switch to fitter 35 for the last weeks till fair... We will see how we do.

One question, the ca/phosphorus ratio is way off. Will that be a problem? I give ammonium chloride and it is also in their feed...I don't want to mess with kidney stones.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking

Hey i know this like a really late comment but.. 

Look at your doe or wether and look at the rib/loin/backbone area and feel around.. If its really boney anf it doesnt feel like there is any meat or fat there then definately go with champion drive to gain more fat and muscle.. If its kinda squishy and it feels like there is meat there then go with fitters 35. Fitters 35 is a "fat sucker" and it turns the fat into muscle so if there is no fat already then there is no use for it.. It could ruin your goats muscle growth. 

Believe me its better to check before jumping in fitters 35 it really makes a difference. I would do like you said and switch over after a while! That should work!

Hope my 2 cents helps haha!


----------



## Dani-1995

When it says no meat or bone that usually means it has blood meal. Blood meal is dried blood that is some how processed and made into a great source of protien. Anything potential disease causing organisms are killed during the process.


----------

